# THULE T2 PRO - fat bike incompatible



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

All,

After testing *the new THULE T2 PRO hitch-mounted bike carrier (soon to be released in FEB/MAR 2016 in North America)*, I wanted to save all of you the time of considering that bike rack for your *2+ FAT BIKES.*...

(i'm not refering to the OLD T2 "917" model, and I'm not referring to the bike rack's ability to carry just ONE Fat Bike...)... I'm referring to the *NEW* T2 PRO bike rack, and it's inability to carry TWO Fat Bikes at once...

^^^Don't chose this rack. It won't work. THULE engineers completely forgot about the clearance needed between the two Fat Bikes and the carrier swing-arm that resides inbetween the two bike wheel rails.

Even if you try to modify the design, it will still fail to securely carry 2 Fat Bikes, as it has even less adjust-ability than the older T2 model. We tried everything, and it wouldn't work as designed.

Look elsewhere for a solution, if you need to transport 2 Fat Bikes at once.

NOTE : Our fat bikes used to test the T2 Pro rack, were FR150/RR197mm axle spacing, had front suspension forks by LAUF and Wren (Bluto forks are just as wide). Tires were 4.5-4.8" wide. rims were 80mm and 100mm wide.

PLEASE NOTE :

1) *this thread is about the *NEW* THULE T2 PRO hitch mounted rack* to be released in FEB/MAR 2016. We were able to test one of the first units commercially available in North America.

2) The T2 PRO will hold ONE Fat bike ok, from a functionality standpoint. The T2 PRO cannot hold TWO Fat bikes. It's just not designed to do it at this time, until they recall it, and make changes to the design (such as adjusting the bike tray weld points).

3) Please don't refer to "LAUF" suspension forks unique, as they are mass produced, just like BLUTO and WREN suspension forks are mass produced. So companies like THULE need to make accommodations for mass-production Fat Bike suspension forks. Finally on their T2 PRO, they DID make a swing-arm was wide enough, so that it won't rub against the side of the fork frame and scratch it all up on the first ride (like what can happen using the T2 "917" Classic bike rack. They also attempted to resize the "holder" that swings over the front tire, and tightens against the front fork and wheel. With the T2 PRO, this clamping mechanism does not dig into the inside of the carbon or suspension fork arm of the front shock farthest away from the swing-arm pivot point (as would happen on the T2 "917" Classic model). That used to cause excessive stress loads on a 150mm carbon fork while in transit, and also rub the paint off a new suspension fork, if being transported on a long ride, especially, if using wide tires and rims (4.5"+ tires and 80-100mm rims).

5) the T2 PRO hitch mounted bike racks may cause paint damage to your suspension forks or frames over time. We race and sell Fat Bikes costing over $7000, so for us, *frame or suspension damage, paint chipping, scratches, etc are not something we can deal with on our new bikes*, _as a result of using either of these THULE racks_.

Description of pics added to this article -

Pic #1 - shows middle swing-arm assembly will hold one bike, while hitting the other fat bike's frame.

Pic #2 - shows both bikes in place, facing opposite directions, as bike rack design intends - , with the swing-arm in lowered in place to show clearance before its raised into position (see pic#1)... this shows they designed the rack theoretically to allow two fat bikes to be placed on the rack, with about 1 inch or less space to spare... but this is only BEFORE, you swing the support arm up between the bikes and lock it down over the front tire, fork, of the bike closest to the car.

Pic #3 - another pic showing the support arm, and how one Fat Bike is in the way of it being swung up and locked into place.

Pic #4 - turned both bikes to face the same way, and reversed the rack mount system for the bike closest to the car. this is to show spacing between the bikes, IF THULE DESIGNED THE RACK DIFFERENTLY, and had both bikes designed to face the same way, and both swing arm assemblies on the same side.

Pic #5 - shows both swings arms locking the bikes in place, over their front wheels and forks. Only problem here, is in this configuration, you CANNOT CLOSE THE RACK when not in use. the swing-arm assembly closest to the car, will hit the bumper, and the bike rack/hitch pivot. aka - bad design, and no matter how you try to tweak it, you CANNOT HOLD TWO FAT BIKES ON THIS T2 PRO RACK. (assuming 150/197mm axle spacing, and 4.5"+ tires).

this should provide the PROOF that others are skeptical about.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I use a T2 with my fatbike with no major problems. 

The Lauf is unlike any other fork, heck, the bluto is wider than any one too, so maybe those were the deciding factors. 

Thing is I already had a T2, more than 10 years old now, so I will keep it as long as it works. I use dillinger 5 tires on 90mm rims. I do have to extend the arm first and hook the tire in and kind of move the front wheel over sideways to get it in, rather than set the bike in the fat-trays and the try to extend the arm over it (there's just not enough extension, but mine is an old rack designed even before 29ers were prevalent).

The one thing about the T2 though is that it's older technology, heavy, etc. If I was buying a new rack I'd get something different, but since mine is still going strong I can't justify it.


----------



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

So far, with our Internet research, *1UP racks* may make a solution for transporting TWO fat bikes, without either (new) bike taking any damage. Can anyone that currently uses a 1UP rack verify this?

Specs for Fat bikes we use :

- 150mm front, 197mm rear
- LAUF, WREN and BLUTO suspension forks
- 80 or 100mm rims
- 4.8" tires max


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

could you post pictures of the damage that occurred and the rack? I have used the previous 917 (and have seen the 916 and 918(extension) work ok) with fatbikes. I am having a hard time figuring out where you are getting damage that can't be avoided.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

^^^on the T2 Classic think swing arm to carbon fork or paint. I'll post some of my 2013 carbon fatback fork that took some ding/chips. Also on D5 and Uma 70s.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

FWIW I use a Saris Freedom Superclamp on my BRZ and my Fatboy and Farley fit with no problems at all. On my Durango I use a classic T2 and have to finagle things a bit but can transport both also but I did have to change to the newer long arms for 29ers. It's not a perfect solution but it works.


----------



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

gravitylover said:


> FWIW I use a Saris Freedom Superclamp on my BRZ and my Fatboy and Farley fit with no problems at all. On my Durango I use a classic T2 and have to finagle things a bit but can transport both also but I did have to change to the newer long arms for 29ers. It's not a perfect solution but it works.


Again... another person posting about the T2 "917" classic rack. I'm not referring to that bike rack, I'm referring to the T2 PRO *NEW* bike rack due out in FEB/MAR 2016. Plus, I bet the old-style T2 Classic rack scratched your fat bikes up, right? Especially if they have 150mm front suspension forks.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

rideFATbikes said:


> Again... another person posting about the T2 "917" classic rack. I'm not referring to that bike rack, I'm referring to the T2 PRO *NEW* bike rack due out in FEB/MAR 2016. Plus, I bet the old-style T2 Classic rack scratched your fat bikes up, right? Especially if they have 150mm front suspension forks.


Yes, you mentioned the 917 above and made comments about it.

Can you post some shots from further away showing where the trays are mounted on the main support/bar? It seems like you have them very close together?


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

rideFATbikes said:


> Again... another person posting about the T2 "917" classic rack. I'm not referring to that bike rack, I'm referring to the T2 PRO *NEW* bike rack due out in FEB/MAR 2016. Plus, I bet the old-style T2 Classic rack scratched your fat bikes up, right? Especially if they have 150mm front suspension forks.


You missed my point. I was saying that I use the Superclamp and it works very well if you need an option other than 1UP. Sure I mentioned the older version but really only as a reference and to say that I needed to modify it to work better, in other words neither version works as well as an investment that big should. I agree that Thule needs to do better...

No it hasn't but I don't have suspension on either of my fat bikes. You did make me think about it though and I bet that the superclamp will scratch the fork, the clearance is pretty tight but it has a fair range of adjustability so it may be able to be worked with to avoid damage. When the temps aren't quite so ugly in a few days I may go see what can be done to give you a better idea whether it is an option for you.


----------



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

Jayem said:


> Yes, you mentioned the 917 above and made comments about it.
> 
> Can you post some shots from further away showing where the trays are mounted on the main support/bar? It seems like you have them very close together?


The trays on the T2 917 can be unbolted and moved around...creating a maximum width between bikes of about 17-18 inches if I remember correctly. The new T2 PRO racks have the tray rails *WELDED* in place. they are about 12-13 inches apart. The swing arm extends 8 inches out from one tray rail...and crosses over the center-line between bikes...and will hit one of the bikes, if both are mounted on the rails. ** Poor design choice by THULE engineers. They screwed up, if they built the rack to hold two Fat Bikes. They welded the rails too close together. **


----------



## unlearn (Nov 27, 2013)

Everything this guy says is true. I'll even add that you cannot carry one fat and "normal" bike on the rack without either the seats hitting the handlebars or the the skewer on the fat bike hitting the locking arm. I have a Mukluk with a bluto 170 rear hub and it still rubs.

DO NOT BUY THIS RACK

After 20+ years of being Thule loyal... I'm done.



rideFATbikes said:


> All,
> 
> After testing *the new THULE T2 PRO hitch-mounted bike carrier (soon to be released in FEB/MAR 2016 in North America)*, I wanted to save all of you the time of considering that bike rack for your *2+ FAT BIKES.*...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes, I think Thule had designers work on this that don't actually use bikes. The only improvement might be the larger hook to go over the wheels.

The BEST and most unique feature of the old T2 was the ability to adjust trays in the X and Y direction. Now that that is gone, it is no different, and most likely worse than a Yakima holdup or a Kaut NV.


----------



## Davestr (Feb 1, 2016)

*I saw your post to Late.*



Chad_M said:


> Yes, I think Thule had designers work on this that don't actually use bikes. The only improvement might be the larger hook to go over the wheels.
> 
> The BEST and unique feature of the old T2 was the ability to adjust trays in the X and Y direction. Now that that is gone, it is no different, and most likely worse than a Yakima holdup or a Kaut NV.


I bought one Saturday, and you are correct. I have Xl Fatboy and Helga Medium for my wife, and the Rack can not fit them arms touch the Side the frame.

If it were 2 of the same size would be worst there also no space for the new bikes with wider handlebars pretty much had to drop my seat to the bottom.

Just astounded that they can fail in a design. WOW.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

rideFATbikes said:


> The trays on the T2 917 can be unbolted and moved around...creating a maximum width between bikes of about 17-18 inches if I remember correctly. The new T2 PRO racks have the tray rails *WELDED* in place. they are about 12-13 inches apart. The swing arm extends 8 inches out from one tray rail...and crosses over the center-line between bikes...and will hit one of the bikes, if both are mounted on the rails. ** Poor design choice by THULE engineers. They screwed up, if they built the rack to hold two Fat Bikes. They welded the rails too close together. **


Well that's dumb. The ability to move the trays around was one of the things that made the 917 rack so versatile. Can you return it and get an older 917 model?


----------



## Davestr (Feb 1, 2016)

Stupendous Man said:


> Well that's dumb. The ability to move the trays around was one of the things that made the 917 rack so versatile. Can you return it and get an older 917 model?


Yes, we are talking to the Rep of Thule to see what they suggest. I sure by now they working on Fix if not then even more stupid. If you think of how big fat bike became to look at Trek even making full suspension, you would think all the makers would wake up. I have Kuat rack and called and Said wonderful rack make so bigger cups and bigger arm, and your good They admit they dropped the ball and that it.


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

Well.... this is some bs. I just bought this rack, with the thought of owning a fat bike in the future, and if I cant load fat bikes, or bikes with the new Boost spacing without the frames rubbing the swing arm... this is pointless. I just saw a review on REI where a guy is saying the same thing with his bikes that have the Boost 148mm spacing.

Thule should own up to their mistake. Maybe Thule or someone else can create some kind of bracket that attaches between the trays and main stinger assembly, that allows the trays to be adjusted front/back.

Maybe the best way to get attention to this is issue is to post lots of reviews on retailers websites with high traffic, Amazon, REI, Jenson USA, etc., with pictures of the frames rubbing the swing arm. Post reviews to Thule's website as well, but they can control which reviews are published..


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

jbaileyhayden said:


> Maybe the best way to get attention to this is issue is to post lots of reviews on retailers websites with high traffic, Amazon, REI, Jenson USA, etc., with pictures of the frames rubbing the swing arm. Post reviews to Thule's website as well, but they can control which reviews are published..


If enough people do it, I'd imagine they'd get the message


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

I believe I am still within the window of returning this rack.

After doing some brief research, has anyone found a platform rack that fits all of the new size hubs/spacing? I am curious on what fits the 1UP Racks.

Also, I did come across this document in google images. I cant seem to find this anywhere on any ecommerce site or Thule's site. Not sure whats up with this being hard to find, as it looks like a press release:
https://images.mec.ca/fluid/custome...47-337_NOC02-ALT-NOTEWARN_view1_1000x1000.jpg


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

I am using the Kuat NV. Better spacing than the T2 Pro.


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

EBG 18T said:


> I am using the Kuat NV. Better spacing than the T2 Pro.


What size hubs? What model fat bike? and can you fit the bikes next to each other without rubbing?


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

jbaileyhayden said:


> What size hubs? What model fat bike? and can you fit the bikes next to each other without rubbing?


I have the Kuat NV (V1) and it's possible but painful to fit 4 fatbikes (let alone 4 mountain bikes). In my crew we have an XL 9zero7, a medium 9zero7 (both 197mm rear hubs), a small Mukluk with Bluto (177 rear hub) and medium Mukluk with Bluto.

Getting fat tires under the ratchet boom require dropping the wheel below the wheel cradle, positioning the ratchet boom and then tightening. We also have to alternate the 197 spaced biked with the 177 rear spaced bikes for clearance between the seat stays of the 197 bikes and the front wheel ratchet arm of the next tray.

Running 4 bikes with modern wide bars (740 mm to 800 mm wide) requires turning the stems 90 degrees otherwise the bars interfere with the bike running in the same direction (i.e trays 1 & 3 or 2&4). We have to do this with most regular mountain bikes too when carrying 4 bikes.

Fat bike adaptor kit is just an extension ratchet. I've supplemented it with toe straps to secure the front wheel which rests on the front wheel scoop but not in it, especially with 4.8" or bigger tires. They need to make the new NV 2.0 wheel scoops backward compatible to the NV 1.0.

In terms of long term service, I've broken two front wheel scoops, seized both cable locks, routinely need to disassemble. clean and lube the inside ratchet mechanism for the arms, and broke a rear wheel ratchet. The customer service has be excellent and they have replaced all parts I've broken for free.

That said, to do it again I'd have a hard look at the 1UP racks.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Well yeah, put forks on my fatties and the (older) T2 is now useless. This makes it a real hassle to travel with all four bikes in my family on the back of our Durango. I hate the idea of spending as much as another bike to get another rack just to go for a ride with the wife and kids.


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

I had an original Sherpa. Loved it. I made it work with 4" tires by strapping down both tires. However, I moved to 4.8" tires. The ratchet arm no longer goes over the larger diamter front wheel

So...I got a T2 Pro, after reading this thread. So while I could live without moving two fat bikes at a time (for now), I just realized that you can't carry a fat bike and ANY other bike. Because the 2nd bike's ratcheting arm is what will interfere with the first fat bike's chainstay. My original sherpa has 13" between trays (on centre). The T2 Pro only has 11" on centre. Combined with the wider ratchet arm (to clear fat forks), the ratcheting arm doesn't even clear the pedals of a regular width bike.


----------



## Turtle353 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah I used the T2 Classic for years and it manages to haul my fat bike with the conversion and some adjusting. The arm always rubbed on the bluto but I could typically push it out of the way and minimize contact. I was rear ended and the insurance company approved the T2 pro as the current equivalent. I purchased this and returned it after 4 days. I hauled a REEB 170 mm Donkadonk and Remedy and they just didn't fit. I was frustrated that the improved "fat bike" designed rack performed like this and cost close to $600. 

I have ordered a 1up and hope it is good. I just don't understand why a fully cross functional rack can't seem to be built.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Good info. I have used the classic T2, among others. I use a 1UPUSA rack now but need another rack for the other vehicle (tires of swapping the rack back and forth). I probably should just get another 1UP. With 1UP, I primarily have one issue. The arms could be a little taller and the base a couple of inches wider. That way, the arms don't angle out so much when you fit larger 29ers on. Not sure that will ever be a problem but I think the leverage forces would probably be better managed by arms a little closer to vertical when clamped on the tire.


----------



## ejabbale (Mar 3, 2015)

good info, I wound up purchasing the T2 Pro after making sure to test it at my LBS with our two fat bikes, I tested it first because of this thread. Both are rigid, a Trek Farley 5 and an Origin8 Amarok. Both bikes fit securely on the rack with no issue.


----------



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi, Since this thread has been released in the beginning of 2017, and many people have TESTED the data we first posted, I am glad to see they can confirm our findings. The new 2016 THULE T2 PRO rack was released with serious issues in that it cannot transport two front suspension fat bikes at once. (I'm talking for race spec race bikes with 197mm TA rears, and Bluto/Lauf front suspension.

1UP DOES have a solution and a few of you mentioned in. Their rack requires two small modification options at purchase... one, is the pair of round alloy cylinder spacers between the bike tray assemblies that widen the total 2-bike rack by a few inches. The second modification, is to get the fat bike wheel spacers, for the rails that enclose around the fat bike wheels. Very simple, to custom order it this way.

That said, I had been BLASTED by many people when this information was released. They tried to defend THULE, then later realized they were wrong. WHile doing so, they made A POINT TO GO ADD NEGATIVE FEEDBACK TO MY ACCOUNT. This was done out of spite and ignorance ... because they were protecting a BRAND they didn't understand at the time had just released a seriously faulty product (with incorrect marketing info), and my company was one of the first to test it in north america. Larry Merling at THULE even agreed with our findings and asked for help in how it could be re-engineered.

I would like to ask all those people to go back and reverse the negative feedback. I was right and you were wrong, so when punish the honest review?

Also, for those of you that COULD add positive feedback to my account, I would certainly appreciate it. We released FAIR and HONEST information about a failed product, so that people would not have to deal with buying and returning it.

As it stands, THULE has stated they are recalling and / or discontinuing their current design and are releasing yet a new design for 2017, intended to work with fat bikes. And your reviews, supporting comments and our findings played a role it in.

Our goal was not product bashing, (as the THULE Dealers who hit me with negative feedback were probably thinking) but to bring awareness to loyal product owners, and business owner selling THULE products, you've got a big potential problem on your hands!!!, and unless you get behind this and ask for change, then two of your competitors are going to completely take over that market this year, because their two racks worked fine, and even excelled at it.

thanks


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

rideFATbikes said:


> Hi, Since this thread has been released in the beginning of 2017, and many people have TESTED the data we first posted, I am glad to see they can confirm our findings. The new 2016 THULE T2 PRO rack was released with serious issues in that it cannot transport two front suspension fat bikes at once. (I'm talking for race spec race bikes with 197mm TA rears, and Bluto/Lauf front suspension.
> 
> 1UP DOES have a solution and a few of you mentioned in. Their rack requires two small modification options at purchase... one, is the pair of round alloy cylinder spacers between the bike tray assemblies that widen the total 2-bike rack by a few inches. The second modification, is to get the fat bike wheel spacers, for the rails that enclose around the fat bike wheels. Very simple, to custom order it this way.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to Thule's official statement of the recall?


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

As a T2 Pro owner as well, I'd also like to know where Thule has posted their information.


----------



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

jbaileyhayden said:


> Do you have a link to Thule's official statement of the recall?


where did i say there was a RECALL..?

I said there is a design change upcoming.


----------



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

neons97 said:


> As a T2 Pro owner as well, I'd also like to know where Thule has posted their information.


Call their HQ. Ask for warranty support. Maybe they will tier you up to Larry Merling. Ask him about the official status. I'm not a THULE spokesman, and I don't sell or use their products. We tested it for them, and it failed for what we needed the rack to do.

I never said RECALL, and THULE never said RECALL, so not sure where both of you are getting that info from.


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

rideFATbikes said:


> "As it stands, THULE has stated they are recalling and / or discontinuing their current design and are releasing yet a new design for 2017, intended to work with fat bikes. "


Do you have a link that shows Thule saying/confirming this? Curious if there was anything officially stated by Thule.


----------



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

jbaileyhayden said:


> Do you have a link that shows Thule saying/confirming this? Curious if there was anything officially stated by Thule.


People who are in touch with THULE knows its happening. Why don't you guys call them directly to confirm? plus, post some pictures of you being able to secure two front suspension fat bikes on the new 2016 T2 Pro, with both having 197mm rear spacing.

cheers and good luck!


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

rideFATbikes said:


> I never said RECALL, and THULE never said RECALL, so not sure where both of you are getting that info from.





rideFATbikes said:


> As it stands, THULE has stated they are recalling and / or discontinuing their current design and are releasing yet a new design for 2017, intended to work with fat bikes.


ummm... you drunk?


----------



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

Davestr said:


> I bought one Saturday, and you are correct. I have Xl Fatboy and Helga Medium for my wife, and the Rack can not fit them arms touch the Side the frame.
> 
> If it were 2 of the same size would be worst there also no space for the new bikes with wider handlebars pretty much had to drop my seat to the bottom.
> 
> Just astounded that they can fail in a design. WOW.


I'm glad you were able to confirm what we found back in February. In 8 months, no one has been able to post a picture of this rack working with two fat bikes, with 4.5+in tires, 197mm rear axles and front suspension. Yet, the product description clearly indicates it was supposed to work... https://www.thule.com/en-us/ca/bike-rack/hitch-bike-racks/thule-t2-pro-9034-_-1689769


----------



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

jbaileyhayden said:


> ummm... you drunk?


instead of arguing with me online, why don't you call them?


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't own this rack and didn't see your original review so I didn't leave you negative feedback but in the future, you should probably choose your use of certain words more judicially. Words liked failed, flawed, "seriously faulty", etc... In reality, it seems (based on your review) like there was indeed a possible design issue for the .05% of folks who want to run two front suspension FAT bikes together. I'll go out on a limb and guess that most people don't care about that particular issue since it doesn't reflect how they plan on using the rack. I personally don't know a single person that actually owns a fat bike, much less two. Obviously this rack wouldn't be for them. 

I'm sure Thule may indeed be making changes since the assumption is, based on the decision to outfit the rack with fat tire compatible trays, that the rack should be able to carry two fat bikes at once.


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

rideFATbikes said:


> instead of arguing with me online, why don't you call them?


Not trying to argue with you. In fact, I would like to say thank you for doing this test and making it aware to the internet in hopes of Thule recalling this rack, as I bought a Thule T2 Pro with intentions of owning a fat bike in the future.

With your recent comment saying "THULE has stated they are recalling and / or discontinuing their current design", I am just trying to figure out where you heard this or if there is an official statement from Thule, hoping that they may have posted something on their website. Did you chat with them on the phone? Do you have any links saying this? Just word of mouth from LBS'? Just asking how do YOU know this?


----------



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

jbaileyhayden said:


> Not trying to argue with you. In fact, I would like to say thank you for doing this test and making it aware to the internet in hopes of Thule recalling this rack, as I bought a Thule T2 Pro with intentions of owning a fat bike in the future.
> 
> With your recent comment saying "THULE has stated they are recalling and / or discontinuing their current design", I am just trying to figure out where you heard this or if there is an official statement from Thule, hoping that they may have posted something on their website. Did you chat with them on the phone? Do you have any links saying this? Just word of mouth from LBS'? Just asking how do YOU know this?


i already mentioned the contact twice. Call the CT office, if you want to get them direct.

Warranty Claims Specialist
BA Outdoors North America
Sport & Cargo, Work Gear

Thule Inc.
42 Silvermine Rd
Seymour, CT 06483


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, I also wanted to thank you for bringing this info to light. But your aggressive responses to a simple "where did you hear about a recall?" question makes me want to negative rep you.

A simple "I talked to someone at customer support" would've sufficed as a response.

So the question remains...is it a recall or a redesign for 2017 or all speculation?



rideFATbikes said:


> i already mentioned the contact twice. Call the CT office, if you want to get them direct.
> 
> Warranty Claims Specialist
> BA Outdoors North America
> ...


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

neons97 said:


> Wow, I also wanted to thank you for bringing this info to light. But your aggressive responses to a simple "where did you hear about a recall?" question makes me want to negative rep you.
> 
> A simple "I talked to someone at customer support" would've sufficed as a response.
> 
> So the question remains...is it a recall or a redesign for 2017 or all speculation?


Lol, You would think he's been talking to a lawyer and been told what to say. Kinda beating around the bush with a direct statement of where he heard that


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

To bring some clarity to the issue, the problem has nothing to do with suspension forks or tire width. This problem exists if you use 2" tires or 5.05" tires. It also exists if you use 135 rigid fork, 150 rigid fork or 150 suspension fork (I have 150 rigid carbon and problem persists)

The root cause is that the trays are too close together to accommodate any more than a single 197mm frame on the rack at any given time.

The ratcheting arm of bike 1 interferes with the chainstay of bike 2. It really only needs about 1-2 more inches of clearance.

My source for the above: I'm an actual owner and this is my experience.

The reason I surmise is that they made the ratcheting arm so wide to clear suspension forks that they forgot to account for this by widening the tray distance. Maybe the wider ratcheting arm was a last minute change when the Bluto came out that they had not accounted for in the original design phase when there no Bluots to be had.

My source for this section: "just speculating". 



rideFATbikes said:


> I'm glad you were able to confirm what we found back in February. In 8 months, no one has been able to post a picture of this rack working with two fat bikes, with 4.5+in tires, 197mm rear axles and front suspension. Yet, the product description clearly indicates it was supposed to work... https://www.thule.com/en-us/ca/bike-rack/hitch-bike-racks/thule-t2-pro-9034-_-1689769


----------



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

neons97 said:


> Wow, I also wanted to thank you for bringing this info to light. But your aggressive responses to a simple "where did you hear about a recall?" question makes me want to negative rep you.
> 
> A simple "I talked to someone at customer support" would've sufficed as a response.
> 
> So the question remains...is it a recall or a redesign for 2017 or all speculation?


Spoke with several people within THULE group. I'm not a spokesman for them. We just tested their product and posted the results. THULE realized they made an engineering design flaw, just as the product was being launched in North America. That was back in February. They sent the T2 Pro directly to us to test, as soon as the first units arrived in North America.

Neons, your assumptions are wrong about the timing of the T2 Pro rack's design and the release of the Bluto. Bluto has been out much longer. The problem exists when using a LAUF or Wren fork as well.

I think some of you skip over the facts and then want to add in your 2 cents to be critical of the poster. And nit-pick away.

I see multiple people acknowledged they read this thread back in the summer, as in July, for Neons, yet still bought the rack, and ultimately ran into the same problem we described back in February. Then started to pick on this post, rather than actually call THULE themselves to try and return the defective product.

No one posted any supporting pictures one way or the other. No one really added any verifiable evidence one way or the other, other than their opinions.

Some even added polling stats as to how many people in their local area fat bike.

Lots of off-topic stuff.

How about some of you Call THULE, and post your results of how well they are ready to accommodate you. You bought a product marketed to perform. It can't perform as intended. They seem to deal on a case-by-case basis.

It doesn't help any of you admitting you read this post, then still went out and bought the bike rack, and like Jbailey stated in around JUNE, that they realize there is a problem, yet never returned or exchanged the rack. Now it's used and you went beyond your return period with the source of purchase.

We recognized the problem within 24 hrs of receiving the new rack. We contacted THULE. We worked with the local distributor of THULE Racks to confirm the problem existed. Extra sets of eyes and photos on the topic. Results from everyone were sent into THULE.

We tiered up to the people that liaison for the engineering teams, gave them the stats, and measurements needed to fix the rack, then got the reply, no fix in sight. Product was just launched. Product continued to launch. THULE admitted change was needed. That was in FEB, 8 months ago.

OUR GOAL was to bring visibility to the product - so it got fixed. Not to bash it on a personal level. The sport needs better transport gear. That's the goal. And if a company markets a product to work a certain way, stand behind fixing it, if it was engineered incorrectly.

At an industry meeting lately, we got word THULE is about to act on the design change needed. That would assume they have a product to REPLACE your malfunctioning rack. That or give you a refund. Recalls only apply when there is something to provide you back in return. Why are you asking me, what they are willing to offer you on an individual basis? Like I mentioned before, best to talk to them directly.

Now it's up to the you the consumer to call them an find out what they are willing to do, and explain why you held onto the product for so long, and bought it knowing it had flaws in it, under certain conditions.

Like I mentioned several times before in this thread, the Warranty support back in FEB, tiered up to Larry Merling. He took in all the report information. He sent it over to the engineers. He realized there was a design issue, and that was the first time I heard from THULE they were searching for multiple FAT BIKES to test on the T2 PRO to work on a solution. They asked if we could send some over. We could, but not on a loaner basis. Larry then searched locally to obtain suitable test bikes to measure and do further testing. He took care of existing customers on a case-by-case basis, because it was at the very beginning of the product launch for the T2 PRO.

Looking back, even though it was filled with delays, THULE did what they could, with their limited options at the time.

Hopefully now everyone is happy.


----------



## tallsteve (May 5, 2008)

I bought a T2 Pro rack BEFORE I had heard anything about the rack not being able to carry 2 fatbikes. I bought this rack specifically for my new fatbike. Here's the other engineering guffaw I've discovered that I haven't seen mentioned: the ratchet swing arm isn't long enough to fit over a 27.5" fatbike tire WITHOUT letting most of the air out of the tire. So, now I have to let the air out before I load the bike up and take a floor pump with me to the trailhead. Kind of a pain.


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

rideFATbikes said:


> It doesn't help any of you admitting you read this post, then still went out and bought the bike rack, and like Jbailey stated in around JUNE, that they realize there is a problem, yet never returned or exchanged the rack. Now it's used and you went beyond your return period with the source of purchase.


Same as the guy above... I actually bought the rack in mid MAY.. then read about this in late JUNE... and had about 6 weeks use on it, where Moosejaw (and most every other retailer) will not accept items that show wear/tear


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

forget not working with 2 fat bikes, it want work with 2 normal bikes. :madman:


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

For anybody still following this thread, Thule emailed me today and is sending me a brand new T2 Pro XT carrier, which is supposed to handle 2 bikes with 197 mm rear hub spacing, also this rack comes in all black


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

man.cave said:


> For anybody still following this thread, Thule emailed me today and is sending me a brand new T2 Pro XT carrier, which is supposed to handle 2 bikes with 197 mm rear hub spacing, also this rack comes in all black


****in sweeet! Did you just email their CS?


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

They made me the same offer in December just today I contacted them and they said the new racks weren't quite ready yet, but "soon".



man.cave said:


> For anybody still following this thread, Thule emailed me today and is sending me a brand new T2 Pro XT carrier, which is supposed to handle 2 bikes with 197 mm rear hub spacing, also this rack comes in all black


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

man.cave said:


> For anybody still following this thread, Thule emailed me today and is sending me a brand new T2 Pro XT carrier, which is supposed to handle 2 bikes with 197 mm rear hub spacing, also this rack comes in all black


Did you buy directly from Thule? or another online retailer?


----------



## sprimack (Oct 20, 2016)

how did you go about contacting Thule support?


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

https://www.thule.com/en-us/ca/support/support


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

pitdaddy said:


> https://www.thule.com/en-us/ca/support/support


Thats what I did. I contacted Thule CS through their email and got this response:
"Apologies for the delay.
Where was the rack purchased from? We do not take returns of used racks to swap out for new versions directly as we do not sell direct. Maybe the retailer where it was purchased can help you further? Please let us know if not.

Thank you for contacting Thule Customer Service.
Best Wishes,

Zachary"

In another words, we are not going to help you with our F*ck up...


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

Thank you for this thread! I was just about to pull the trigger on the Thule T2 Pro based on the advertised "carry two fat bikes". After reading this thread, I ordered a 1UP-USA rack instead.


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

Phat Cactus said:


> Thank you for this thread! I was just about to pull the trigger on the Thule T2 Pro based on the advertised "carry two fat bikes". After reading this thread, I ordered a 1UP


Phat, just to clarify, if you were set on the Thule T2 Pro, they are releasing a new version that fixes this issue. Look up "Thule T2 Pro XT". I still think there are some advantages of this rack over the 1up.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

The 1up is better anyway. Good choice.


----------



## Phat Cactus (May 6, 2016)

jbaileyhayden- I really just wanted a rack that could carry my ICT and Pugs without touching the frames. I've read good things about the 1UP and it fits both 1.25" and 2" receivers. I have 3 vehicles and two have a 2" and one is 1.25". Thule told me that their T2 PRO 1.25" can not be converted to fit a 2" receiver. I'm not sure I believe them...


----------



## Turtle353 (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like the XT may fix the problem. My thoughts after owning both (not XT) and currently happy with 1-UP. 

Thule Benefits - nice easy access handle, built in locks, hitch lock, and available almost anywhere. 

1-UP - All aluminum, fold clearance is much tighter, appears more adjustable, multiple color options if you care


----------



## sprimack (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmm. This doesn't look good. Hopefully someone who has had success will chime in with assistance.

I emailed Thule yesterday, so I'll report again when I receive a response. 

I will also try calling CS to see if that goes anywhere.


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

Phat Cactus said:


> jbaileyhayden- I really just wanted a rack that could carry my ICT and Pugs without touching the frames. I've read good things about the 1UP and it fits both 1.25" and 2" receivers. I have 3 vehicles and two have a 2" and one is 1.25". Thule told me that their T2 PRO 1.25" can not be converted to fit a 2" receiver. I'm not sure I believe them...


I thought about this as I also have two SUV's, one 2" and the other I occasionally use is 1.25". I also wanted to able to use the add-on for 4 bikes when needed, so that limits you to the 2" version. If you get the 2" version, you can get the 1.25" to 2" adapter (see link below) for the smaller 1.25" hitch vehicle, and only use it for 2 bikes. This Class II adapter is definitely strong enough for the weight. If you need to carry 4 bikes, use your larger 2" hitch vehicle with the 2-bike add-on.

MaxxTow Trailer Hitch Receiver Adapter - 1-1/4" (Class II) to 2" Hitch - 11" Long MaxxTow Hitch Accessories MT70032



Turtle353 said:


> Looks like the XT may fix the problem. My thoughts after owning both (not XT) and currently happy with 1-UP.
> 
> Thule Benefits - nice easy access handle, built in locks, hitch lock, and available almost anywhere.
> 
> 1-UP - All aluminum, fold clearance is much tighter, appears more adjustable, multiple color options if you care


The biggest benefit for me by far is the Rear Handle for tilting rack out of the way to access your vehicle. With Driving an SUV, I put my riding gear in the back and also sit on the back of the vehicle to put on my shoes/socks, gear up, etc.. I use the rear hatch every time I ride. Previously I had a Rhino Rack Dual Trekker, which had the tilt switch by the hitch, similar to the 1up, which is inconvenient. After using the new Thule T2 Pro rear handle for almost a whole season, this handle alone is worth the upgrade! Both Yakima (Dr Tray) and Rocky Mounts (Split Rail) are coming out with new racks this year that feature the rear handle. It just makes sense.. especially if you had the weight of 3-4 bikes loaded. If you drive an SUV and use the rear hatch this often, totally worth the upgrade.

One other small feature is the Locking Knob/Mechanism on the Thule is very convenient without the need of a hex key, or hitch locking pin. The 1up lock has to be screwed in with a hex key and an extra "locking block" that 1up sells or master lock.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

jbaileyhayden said:


> The biggest benefit for me by far is the Rear Handle for tilting rack out of the way to access your vehicle. With Driving an SUV, I put my riding gear in the back and also sit on the back of the vehicle to put on my shoes/socks, gear up, etc.. I use the rear hatch every time I ride. Previously I had a Rhino Rack Dual Trekker, which had the tilt switch by the hitch, similar to the 1up, which is inconvenient. After using the new Thule T2 Pro rear handle for almost a whole season, this handle alone is worth the upgrade! Both Yakima (Dr Tray) and Rocky Mounts (Split Rail) are coming out with new racks this year that feature the rear handle. It just makes sense.. especially if you had the weight of 3-4 bikes loaded. If you drive an SUV and use the rear hatch this often, totally worth the upgrade.
> 
> One other small feature is the Locking Knob/Mechanism on the Thule is very convenient without the need of a hex key, or hitch locking pin. The 1up lock has to be screwed in with a hex key and an extra "locking block" that 1up sells or master lock.


The tilt mechanism on most racks sucks. It's a great idea if it can be actuated from the rear as you describe. That said, unless it was spring assisted with 4 mtb's on the back, that's still a heavy lift for a lot of people. Either way, progress in the tilt department.

Hard for me to believe Thule was not smart enough to accommodate fat bikes. It's a complete showstopper for many people (a big market segment, I would think) if they can't do this. I would not ever buy a rack that couldn't carry the bikes I ride even if it did tilt easily - and I use my tailgate as you describe with any of my racks too. Worst case is I need to remove a bike from the rack or delay putting it on (i.e. leaving).

Hopefully they come up with a way to fix this.

J.


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

JohnJ80 said:


> The tilt mechanism on most racks sucks. It's a great idea if it can be actuated from the rear as you describe. That said, unless it was spring assisted with 4 mtb's on the back, that's still a heavy lift for a lot of people. Either way, progress in the tilt department.
> 
> Hard for me to believe Thule was not smart enough to accommodate fat bikes. It's a complete showstopper for many people (a big market segment, I would think) if they can't do this. I would not ever buy a rack that couldn't carry the bikes I ride even if it did tilt easily - and I use my tailgate as you describe with any of my racks too. Worst case is I need to remove a bike from the rack or delay putting it on (i.e. leaving).
> 
> ...


You need to read the full thread! They did come out with an updated version, T2 Pro XT.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

jbaileyhayden said:


> You need to read the full thread! They did come out with an updated version, T2 Pro XT.


Thanks missed that. Pro can be updated to XT?

J.


----------



## Turtle353 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah I know the Thule handle is convenient but I leave my 1 up on my truck 24/7 and don't really ever lower bikes on the rack. The 1up compactness is a big benefit because I can pull my full size truck in my garage with rack on and still walk around it without having to raise garage. Thule is almost 18" folded off back hitch with that big ball like joint and if my memory is correct 1up is currently 8" folded off hitch.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

JohnJ80 said:


> Thanks missed that. Pro can be updated to XT?
> 
> J.


Man, I can imagine all those who bought the Pro are livid that they didn't get the XT features. I mean, the T2 was around since 2005 so they thought the Pro would be the time to buy...then just 1 yr later the XT is announced. I 'm sure glad I held off on replacing my 10 yr old Yakima hitch rack.


----------



## jbaileyhayden (Jul 27, 2014)

Update: I have been in contact with Thule's CS Team via email over the past couple of weeks. After submitting a complaint/request for the new version of the T2 Pro XT, they are now sending me the updated version.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

jbaileyhayden said:


> Update: I have been in contact with Thule's CS Team via email over the past couple of weeks. After submitting a complaint/request for the new version of the T2 Pro XT, they are now sending me the updated version.


I'm amazed they would do that. They may have a lot more people emailing to make the switch when they see this. Although the number of people carrying two fat bikes at the same time is probably relatively small, and many people have said they can do it anyway with the original Pro.

I just order the T2 Pro XT last night ($436 delivered V-Day special), so I hope it turns out to be a great rack. The reviews in general are so good on the T2 Pro, that I am optimistic. I was just going to buy the T2 Pro locally, but being able to get the new XT a little bit cheaper was great. I also much prefer the all black to the silver version.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

It will be interesting how they gave them more clearance on the XT....I thought they had added space between bikes, but both racks are listed as having 12.5" of space between bikes. The user manuals also state that the adjustment on the trays is 3" forward and back on both racks. So what is the difference? Did they change the arm design?


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Haymarket said:


> I'm amazed they would do that. They may have a lot more people emailing to make the switch when they see this. Although the number of people carrying two fat bikes at the same time is probably relatively small, and many people have said they can do it anyway with the original Pro.
> 
> I just order the T2 Pro XT last night ($436 delivered V-Day special), so I hope it turns out to be a great rack. The reviews in general are so good on the T2 Pro, that I am optimistic. I was just going to buy the T2 Pro locally, but being able to get the new XT a little bit cheaper was great. I also much prefer the all black to the silver version.


They swapped mine, there is more distance between the trays about 2 " and you can slide the trays about 2" more than the old ones.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey Gents....getting caught up here but I am looking for a 2-4 bike tray carrier. I have a Wednesday and likley a 27.5+ that will need to be carried plus two more at some point. I am reading that the new T2 Pro XT now accommodates 2 fatbikes so I am assuming it will accommodate a fatbike a couple of mountain bikes and a road bike or any combination. Am I on the right track?


----------



## Imprezd (Mar 27, 2017)

"Ideal for carbon frames, mountain, downhill, and fat bikes as it fits 20 - 29” wheels and up to 5” tires without adapters"

This is the reason why I bought my Thule T2 Classic. My gf and I each have a Rocky Mountain Blizzard 50. The first time using it, the arm scratched the hell out of my Bluto fork. To get her bike on (furthest from the car) we have to remove the front wheel skewer, slip the arm onto the tire, and then replace the skewer. It an absolute pain! I was looking at the Pro XT just yesterday. After reading this thread, I might give Thule a call to see what they say.


----------

